# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  في غاية الاهمية جميع المتون الفقهية

## طالبة فقه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اسماء المتون الفقهية ..
ومن لدية زيادة من المتون فليضعها للتسهيل وصولها الى طلاب العلم
علم الفقه
أولاً : " المتون الفقهية عند الحنفية "
1 ـ " مختصر القدوري " لأبي الحسين القدوري المتوفي سنة (428هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
2 ـ " بداية المبتدي " لبرهان الدين المرغيناني المتوفي سنة (593هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
3 ـ " المختار للفتوى " لمجد الدين الموصلي المتوفي سنة (683هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
4 ـ " مجمع البحري " لمظفر الدين الساعاتي المتوفي سنة (694هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
5 ـ " كنز الدقائق " لحافظ الدين النسفي المتوفي سنة (701هـ) وقيل سنة (710هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
6 ـ " متن الوقاية " لتاج الشريعة المحبوبي المتوفي سنة (781هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
" المتون عند الحنفية "
مقدمة :
قال ابن عابدين عن أصحاب المتون وأنهم من الطبقة السادسة من طبقات الفقهاء :" السادسة : طبقة المقلدين القادرين على التمييز بين الأقوى والقوي ، والضعيف ، وظاهر الرواية ، وظاهر المذهب ، والرواية النادرة كأصحاب المتون المعتبرة ، كصاحب الكنز ، وصاحب المختار ، وصاحب الوقاية ، وصاحب المجمع ، وشأنهم أن لا ينقلوا في كتبهم الأقوال المردودة ، والروايات الضعيفة " أ .هـ.( ) 
قال الشيخ محمود بن حمزة في كتاب" الطريقة الواضحة إلى البينة الراجحة" :
إن المتون عندنا أربعة صغار وقاية ومجمع والكنز والمختار
قال : وأما القدوري فهو فوق المتون لأنه الكتاب عند المتأخرين والشروح هي شروح هذه المتون كما في شهادات الخيرية( )( ) .
1 ـ " مختصر القدوري "
للشيخ العلامة أبي الحسين أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد القدوري البغدادي المتوفي سنة (428هـ) رحمه الله تعالى( ) .
والقدوري بضم القاف والدال المهملة وسكون الواو في آخرها راء ق يل : إنه نسبة إلى قرية من قرى بغداد يقال لها قدورة ، وقيل : نسبة إلى صنعة القدور أو إلى بيعها .
قال عنه صاحب تحفة الفقهاء :" اعلم أن المختصر المنسوب إلى الشيخ أبي الحسين القدوري رحمه الله جامع جملاً من الفقه مستعملة ، بحيث لا تراها مدى الدهر مهملة ، يهدي بها الرائض في أكثر الحوادث والنوازل ، ويرتقي بها المرتاض إلى أعلى المراقي والمنازل( ) " وهو مختصر مشهور مبارك متداول بين أيدي الطلبة .
طبعاته :
قد طبع مفرداً عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة عثمانية في تركيا سنة (1309هـ) .
2 ـ في مطبعة محمد صبيح وأولاده في القاهرة سنة (1372هـ) باسم متن القدوري على مذهب الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة النعمان .
3 ـ في مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي وأولاده بمصر الطبعة الثالثة سنة (1373هـ) باسم : " متن القدوري في الفقه على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة " .
4 ـ طبعة سنة (1377هـ) قامت بنشرها مكتبة المثنى في بغداد .
5 ـ طبعة دار الكتب العلمية في بيروت سنة (1418هـ) بتحقيق وتعليق الشيخ كامل محمد محمد عوضة نشر مكتبة عباس بن أحمد الباز في مكة المكرمة .
شروحه :
شرح مختصر القدوري جماعة من العلماء منهم :ـ
1 ـ الشيخ أبو بكر بن علي المعروف بالحدادي العبادي المتوفي سنة (800هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ،واسم شرحه " الجوهرة النيرة " طبعته شركة صحافية عثمانية سنة (1301هـ) .
كما طبع في دار الطباعة العامرة في تركيا سنة (1316هـ) حزءان في مجلد كبير ، وعلى هامشه شرح الميداني عليه المسمى باللباب شرح الكتاب .
ثم نشره مير محمد كتب خانه آدم باغ كراجي دون تاريخ ، وهو صورة للطبعة السابقة . كما طبعته المطبعة الخيرية في مصر سنة (1322هـ) وبهامشه شرح الميداني المسمى باللباب .
2 ـ الشيخ عبد الغني بن طالب بن حمادة الغنيمي الدمشقي الميداني الحنفي المتوفي سنة (1289هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، فرغ من تأليفه يوم الإثنين 13/9/1266هـ وسماه : " اللباب في شرح الكتاب " .
طبع على هامش " الجوهرة النيرة " الشرح السابق .
كما طبع في مطبعة محمد علي صبيح في القاهرة سنة (1383هـ) .
كما نشرته دار الحديث للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع في بيروت أربعة أجزاء في مجلدين .
الجزء الأول بتحقيق وضبط وتعليق الشيخ محمود أمين النواوي رحمه الله تعالى ، وباقي الأجزاء بتحقيق وضبط وتعليق الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد رحمه الله تعالى .
3 ـ الشهاب في توضيح الكتاب " التعليقات المفيدة على متن القدوري " للشيخين عبد الله مصطفى المراغي وعبد القادر يوسف .
كتب ذات علاقة بمختصر القدوري :
ـ جمع العلامة الفقيه محمد بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم الحلبي المتوفي سنة (956هـ) رحمه الله تعالى مسائل القدوري والمختار والكنز والوقاية في كتابه " ملتقى الأبحر " .
طبع في مؤسسة الرسالة في بيروت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1409هـ) بتحقيق ودراسة الشيخ وهبي سليمان غاوجي الألباني في مجلد .
ـ وقد جمع مباحثه ورتبها وزاد عليها الشيخ أمين محمود خطاب في كتابه " منحة الرحمان في فقه النعمان " .
طبع في مطبعة السعادة في مصر الطبعة الأولى سنة (1342هـ) .
كما شرحه في كتابه " فتح الملك المنان بشرح منحة الرحمان " .
ـ كما ألف الشيخ محمد عاشق إلهي البرني كتاب " التسهيل الضروري لمسائل القدوري " .
نشرته مكتبة الإيمان في المدينة المنورة سنة (1414هـ) .
2 ـ " متن بداية المبتدي "
متن بداية المبتدي في فقه الإمام أبي حنيفة .
تأليف شيخ الإسلام برهان الدين علي بن أبي بكر المرغيناني الحنفي المتوفي سنة (593هـ) رحمه الله تعالى( ) .
جمع فيه مسائل القدوري والجامع الصغير لمحمد بن الحسن ، ورتب أبوابه على ترتيب الجامع الصغير ، وجعل مسائل القدوري أول الباب ومسائل الجامع الصغير آخره( ) .
طبعاته :
طبع عدة مرات منها :ـ
في مطبعة وادي الملوك بمصر الطبعة الثالثة دون تاريخ ، باعتناء حامد إبراهيم كرسون ، ومحمد عبد الوهاب كبيري ، ومحمود إبراهيم كرسون .
شروحه :
شرح هذا المتن جماعة من العلماء منهم :ـ
1 ـ مؤلفه برهان الدين علي بن أبي بكر المرغيناني واسم شرحه " الهداية شرح بداية المبتدي " وهو شرح مختصر لطيف نافع ، قال صاحب الوقاية عنه :" كتاب فاخر لم يكتحل عين الزمان بثانيه " .
قيل : غنه بقي في تصنيفه ثلاثة عشرة سنة ، وكان صائماً تلك المدة وكان يجتهد ألا يطلع على صومه أحد .
وله فيه مصطلحات خاصة ذكرها صاحب مفتاح السعادة( ) .
وقد طبع هذا الشرح عدة مرات منها :ـ
أ ـ في المطبعة الخيرية في مصر سنة (1326هـ) .
ب ـ في مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي في مصر سنة (1355هـ) بتصحيح الشيخ عبد الرحيم بن مصطفى العدوي .
جـ ـ طبعة في دهلي سنة (1375هـ) باعتناء الشيخ محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي ، وبهامشه وبين السطور حواش وتعليقات المؤلفين مختلفين .
د ـ في مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي وأولاده بمصر سنة (1384هـ) أربعة أجزاء في مجلدين .
وقد شرح هذا الشرح جماعة من العلماء منهم : ـ
1 ـ الإمام أكمل الدين محمد بن محمد البابرتي المتوفي سنة (786هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، واسم شرحه " العناية على الهداية" طبع مع كتاب " فتح القدير" للكمال بن الهمام . وسيأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله تعالى .
2 ـ الإمام كمال الدين محمد بن عبد الواحد السيواسي ثم السكندري المعروف بابن الهمام الحنفي المتوفي سنة (861هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، واسم شرحه " فتح القدير للعاجز الفقير " .
شرع في كتابته في شهور سنة (829هـ) عند الشروع في إقرائه بعض الإخوان كما ذكر ذلك في مقدمته وقال :" ولما جاء بفضل الله ورحمته أكبر من قدري بما لا ينتسب بنسبة علمت أنه من فتح جود القادر على كل شيء فسميته ولله المنة :" فتح القدير للعاجز الفقير" إلا أنه لم يكمله وصل إلى باب الوكالة وشرح الأوراق الأولى من كتاب الوكالة إلى قول صاحب الهداية :" والعقد الذي يقعقده الوكلاء على ضربين ...
ثم قام الشيخ شمس الدين أحمد بن قودر المعروف بقاضي زاده المتوفي سنة (988هـ) رحمه الله تعالى بإكمال الشرح المذكور ، وابتدأ بشرح كتاب الوكالة من أوله إلى آخر الكتاب ، وسماه :" نتائج الأفكار في كشف الرموز والأسرار".
وطبع شرح ابن الهمام على أول كتاب الوكالة وشرح قاضي زاده جميعاً إلا أن شرح المذكور أقل بكثير من شرح ابن الهمام .
وفتح القدير من أجل شروح الهداية . قال ابن تغري بردي :" وهو غاية في الحسن ، بل لم يعمل على الهداية مثله ".
وقد طبع فتح القدير عدة طبعات منها :ـ
أ ـ في المطبعة الكبرى الأميرية ببولاق في مصر سنة (1315هـ) .
ب ـ في المطبعة الميمنية في مصر سنة (1319هـ) .
جـ ـ في مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي في مصر سنة (1389هـ) في عشر مجلدات مع كتابة الهداية ، وشرح البابرتي المسمى بالعناية ، وحاشية سعد الله بن عيسى بن أمير خان .
فتح القدير من أول الكتاب إلى آخر المجلد السابع ، والتكملة من المجلد الثامن إلى آخره( ) .
د ـ كما طبعته المطبعة المذكورة سنة (1392هـ) .
هـ ـ طبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي في بيروت دون تاريخ .
3 ـ الإمام بدر الدين أبو محمد محمود بن أحمد بن موسى بن أ؛مد بن الحسين الحلبي الأصل العينتابي المولد ثم القاهري الحنفي ويعرف بالعيني المتوفي سنة (855هـ) رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه " البناية في شرح الهداية" .
وقد طبع طبعة حجرية في الهند ـ لكنهؤ ـ سنة (1293هـ) في أربع مجلدات .
كما طبع سنة (1400هـ) في مطابع دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع في بيروت في اثنى عشر مجلداً .
وطبع ثانية في الدار المذكورة سنة (1411هـ) .

4 ـ الشيخ سعد الله بن عيسى بن أمير خان المفتي الشهير بسعدي أفندي جلبي المتوفي سنة (945هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، حيث قام بوضع حاشية على هوامش الهداية وشرح أكمل الدين البابرتي .
وقام المدعو عبد الرحمن أحد تلامذة الشيخ المذكور ـولم يذكر باقي اسمه في أول الحاشية ـ بجمع الحاشيتين المذكورتين في كتاب واحد طبع باسم : " حاشية المحقق سعد الله بن عيسى المفتي " مع فتح القدير وشرح البابرتي .
تخريج أحاديث الهداية :
1 ـ " نصب الراية لأحاديث الهداية " للإمام الحافظ البارع العلامة جمال الدين أبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الحنفي الزيلعي المتوفي سنة (762هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبعاته :
1 ـ طبع قديماً في الهند .
2 ـ في مطبعة دار المأمون في القاهرة سنة (1357هـ) في أربع مجلدات ، ومعه الحاشية المسماة" بغية الألمعي في تخريج الزيلعي" للشيخ عبد العزيز الديوبندي الفنجاني ، وصل فيها إلى الحج ثم مرض ، وقام بإكمال الحاشية الشيخ محمد يوسف الكاملفوري( ) . كما نشرته المكتبة الإسلامية سنة (1393هـ) .
3 ـ كما طبع باعتناء الشيخ محمد عوامة في (6) مجلدات ، المجلد الأول اشتمل على كتاب فقه أهل العراق وحديثهم ، للكوثري ، بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة رحمه الله تعالى ، ودراسة حديثية مقارنة لنصف الراية وفتح القدير ومنية الألمعي ، للشيخ محمد عوامة ، ومنية الألمعي فيما فات من تخريج أحاديث الهداية للزيلعي للإمام الحافظ قاسم ابن قطلوبغا المتوفي سنة (879هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
والأربعة التي بعده كتاب نصب الراية ، والسادس فهارس قام بها الشيخ حسن عبجي . قام بنشر هذه الطبعة دار القبلة للثقافة الإسلامية بجدة ومؤسسة الريان للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع ببيروت والمكتبة المكية بمكة المكرمة .
وقد قام العلامة الشيخ قاسم بن قطلوبغا الحنفي المتوفي سنة (879هـ) رحمه الله تعالى بالتذييل عليه في كتابه :" منية الألمعي فيما فات من تخريج أحاديث الهداية للزيلعي " طبع في القاهرة سنة (1369هـ) نشر مكتبة الخانجي بتحقيق الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري في (64) صفحة ، وأعادت نشرها المكتبة الأزهرية للتراث في القاهرة سنة (1419هـ) .
كما طبع في آخر المجلد الرابع من نصب الراية طبع المكتبة الإسلامية سنة (1393هـ) .
كما قام الحافظ ابن حجر المتوفي سنة (852هـ) رحمه الله تعالى بتلخيص التخريج المذكور في كتابه المسمى " الدراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية " طبع في المطبع الفاروقي في الهند سنة (1299هـ) في مجلد .
كما طبع في مطبعة الفجالة الجديدة في القاهرة سنة (1384هـ) بتصحيح وتنسيق وتعليق الشيخ عبد الله هاشم اليماني المدني جزءان في مجلد .
كما قام الشيخ طالب بن محمود بترتيب أحاديث وآثار نصب الراية في كتابه " نيل الغاية في ترتيب أحاديث وآثار نصب الراية " نشرته دار الأقصى في الكويت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1406هـ) .
كما قام الشيخ عدنان بن علي شلاق بفهرسة الأحاديث والآثار في مجلدين : الأول على حروف المعجم والثاني على المسانيد ، نشرته عالم الكتب في بيروت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1408هـ) .
وقام الشيخ حافظ ثناء الله الزاهدي بذكر أسماء الرواة المترجم لهم في نصب الراية على حروف المعجم في كتابه " تحقيق الغاية بترتيب الرواة المترجم لهم في نصب الراية " نشرته دار أهل الحديث في الكويت الطبعة الثانية سنة (1408هـ) .
الكتب المتعلقة به :
1 ـ " تهذيب الاسماء الواقعة في الهداية والخلاصة " للشيخ محيي الدين أبي محمد عبد القادر بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن نصر الحنفي المتوفي سنة (775هـ) .
نشر دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت ـ الطبعة الأولى سنة (1419هـ) باعتناء الشيخ أيمن صالح شعبان .
3 ـ " متن المختار للفتوى .
تأليف الشيخ مجد الدين أبي الفضل عبد الله بن محمود بن مودود الموصلي المتوفي سنة (683هـ) رحمه الله تعالى( ) .
ألفه في عنفوان شبابه ، ثم صنف شرحاً له وسماه : " الاختيار " كما ذكر ذلك في مقدمة شرحه( ) .
قال في الجواهر المضيئة :" ومن تصانيفه المختار للفتوى ، وكتاب الاختيار لتعليل المختار "( ) .
وقال اللكنوي في الفوائد البهية:" وقد طالعت المختار والاختيار ، وهما كتابان معتبران عند الفقهاء"( ) .
طبعاته :
1 ـ نشرته مكتبة الجامعة الأزهرية في القاهرة سنة (1372هـ) بتحقيق الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد رحمه الله تعالى .
2 ـ في مطبعة محمد علي صبيح سنة (1380هـ) بتحقيق الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد رحمه الله تعالى .
3 ـ نشرة دار الكتب العلمية في بيروت خمسة أجزاء في مجلدين .
4 ـ نشرة دار المعرفة في بيروت سنة (1395هـ) خمسة أجزاءت في مجلدين .
5 ـ نشرة دار البشائر في دمشق في ثلاث مجلدات وهي صورة لطبعة الحلبي الأولى سنة (1996م) .
6 ـ كما طبع هذا المتن مع شرحه الاختيار في مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي بمصر سنة (1355هـ) وعليه تعليقات للشيخ محمود أبو دقيقة المتوفي سنة (1359هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، كما طبع ثانيةً في المطبعة المذكورة سنة (1370هـ) وجعل في خمسة أجزاء ، وقرر على طلاب المرحلة الثانوية في الجامعة الأزهرية في كل سنة جزء .
شروحه :
شرحه مؤلفه بشرح سماه :" الاختيار لتعليل المختار " وقد طبع هذا الشرح عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي بمصر سنة (1355هـ) وسنة (1370هـ) وعليه تعليقات للشيخ محمود أبو دقيقة رحمه الله تعالى ، وجعل في خمسة أجزاء ،وقرر على طلاب المرحلة الثانوية في الجامعة الأزهرية في كل سنة جزء .
2 ـ في بيروت ، نشر دار المعرفة سنة (1419هـ) خمسة أجزاء في مجلدين بتخريج وتعليق الشيخ خالد عبد الرحمن العلك .
4 ـ " مجمع البحرين وملتقى النيرين "
لمظفر الدين أحمد بن علي بن تغلب أبي الضياء الساعاتي البعلبكي البغدادي المتوفي سنة (694هـ) رحمه الله تعالى( ) .
جمع فيه بين مختصر القدوري ومنظومة النسفي في الخلاف مع زوائد ، ورتبه فأحسن وأبدع في اختصاره ، فرغ من تأليفه في 8/7/690هـ وشرحه في مجلدين كبيرين .
وله البديع في أصول الفقه " بديع النظام الجامع بين كتابي البزدوي والإحكام" جمع فيه بين فصول فخر الإسلام البزدوي والإحكام للآمدي .
قال اللكنوي :" قد طالعت البديع والمجمع وهما كتابان في غاية اللطف واللطافة ".
شروحه :
1 ـ شرحه مؤلفه في مجلدين كبيرين مخطوط بدار الكتب العربية رقم (483) وقد حقق قسم العبادات منه الدكتور صالح بن عبد الله اللحيدان نال به درجة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية سنة (1415هـ) .
كما حقق قسم المعاملات من كتاب البيوع إلى نهاية كتاب الهبة الشيخ خالد بن عبد الله اللحيدان لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء .
كما حقق الجزء الثالث والأخير الشيخ عبد الرحمن النويصر لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء .
2 ـ شرح الشيخ أحمد بن إبراهيم العينتابي شهاب الدين الحلبي المتوفي سنة (767هـ) رحمه الله تعالى واسمه " المنبع في شرح المجمع " يقع في ست مجلدات ، منه نسخة كاملة في المكتبة المركزية في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية برقم (472) ، (473) فقه حنفي .
3 ـ شرح الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبد العزيز بن أمين الدين بن فرشتا الكرماني المعروف بابن الملك المتوفى سنة (801هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
له عدة نسخ مصورة في مركز الملك فيصل رحمه الله تعالى بالرياض تحت الأرقام (559) و (589) و (596) .
4 ـ شرح بدر الدين أبي محمد محمود بن أحمد بن موسى العيني شارح البخاري المتوفي سنة (855هـ) رحمه الله تعالى وسماه " المستجمع في شرح المجمع " وكتاب" المنتقى في شرح الملتقى " .
وقد حقق قسم العبادات منه الشيخ محمد بن حسين العبيري رحمه الله تعالى ، تقدم به لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية كلية الشريعة بالرياض ، وطبع على الآلة الكاتبة في (1177) صفحة دون الفهارس .
كما حققه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد البشر القسم الثاني منه من كتاب البيوع إلى نهاية كتاب الرضاع ، وتقدم به لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية المعهد العالي للقضاء سنة (1415/1416هـ) طبع على الآلة الكاتبة .
كما حقق الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الربيش القسم الباقي منه ونال به درجة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء .
5 ـ " متن كنز الدقائق "
تأليف الشيخ حافظ الدين أبي البركات عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمود النسفي المتوفي سنة (701هـ) وقيل : سنة (710هـ) رحمه الله تعالى( ) .
وهو صاحب التصانيف المفيدة في الفقه والأصول ، ومنها المنار في أصول الفقه ، والمنار في أصول الدين ، والعمدة ، وغير ذلك .
وكنز الدقائق متن مشهور .
طبعاته :
طبع هذا المتن عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة المجيدي في كانغور في الهند سنة (1320هـ) .
2 ـ في الهند سنة (1328هـ) وعليه حاشية للشيخ محمد أحسن الصديقي النانوتوي ، ثم أعادت نشره المكتبة الإمدادية في ملتان ـ باكستان .
3 ـ في مطبعة النيل بمصر سنة (1328هـ) .
4 ـ طبعة مكتبة محمد أفندي حسني الكتبي بمصر سنة (1328هـ) .
5 ـ في المطبع المجتبائي في دهلي سنة (1348هـ) .
شروحه :
لمتن الكنز شروح عديدة منها :ـ
1 ـ " تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق " تأليف الشيخ العلامة فخر الدين عثمان بن علي الزيلعي الحنفي المتوفي سنة (743هـ) في ستة أجزاء وبهامشه حاشية للشيخ أحمد بن يونس الشهير بالشلبي رحمه الله تعالى .
2 ـ لمعين الدين محمد بن عبد الله الهروي المعروف بمنلا مسكين المتوفي بعد سنة (811هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع الطبعة الثانية في المطبعة الخيرية في مصر سنة (1342هـ) .
وعليه حاشية للشيخ محمد أبو السعود بن علي الحسيني المصري الحنفي رحمه الله تعالى سماها " الفتح المعين على شرح الكنز " للعلامة محمد منلا مسكين ، فرغ منها يوم الثلاثاء 13/6/1155هـ .
طبعت في مطبعة إبراهيم المويلحي على ذمة جمعية المعارف المصرية سنة (1287هـ) في ثلاث مجلدات كبار .
3 ـ " رمز الحقائق في شرح كنز الدقائق " للشيخ العلامة أبي محمد محمود بن أحمد العيني شارح البخاري المتوفي سنة (855هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبعاته :
أ ـ طبع في مجلدين بالقاهرة سنة (1285هـ) .
ب ـ في المطبعة الميمنية بمصر سنة (1320هـ) وبهامشه شرح العلامة الشيخ مصطفى بن محمد الطائي ، جزءان في مجلد .
جـ ـ في باكستان ، من منشورات إدارة القرآن والعلوم الإسلامية ، وهي مصورة دون تاريخ عن المطبعة السابقة التي بهامشها " شرح الطائي " المذكور .
4 ـ " البحر الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق " للشيخ العلامة زين الدين بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن بكر الشهير بابن نجيم " اسم لبعض أجداده " المتوفي سنة (970هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
وهو من أحسن شروح الكنز .قال فيه منصور البلسي الحنفي :
على الكنز في الفقه الشروحُ كثيرةٌ بحارٌ تفيـد الطـالبين لآليـا
ولكن بهذا البحر صارت سواقيا ومن وَرَد البحر استقلَ السواقيا
وقد وصل فيه الشارح إلى الكلام على الإجارة الفاسدة ، وقام بإكماله الشيخ محمد بن حسين بن علي الطوري الحنفي القادري المتوفي بعد سنة (1138هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، وقد أكمله من أول الإجارة إلى آخره .
وقد طبع الشرح المذكور في المطبعة العلمية سنة (1311هـ) ثم في المطبعة الميمنية سنة (1333هـ) في ثمانية أجزاء ، السبعة الأولى شرح ابن نجيم ، والثامن تكملة العلامة الطوري .
وعلى الشرح المذكور حاشية للسيد محمد أمين الشهير بابن عابدين المتوفي سنة (1252هـ) رحمه الله تعالى سماها ": منحة الخالق على البحر الرائق " مخطوطة في مكتبة الأزهر رقم (2100) .
5 ـ " كشف الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق " للشيخ عبد الحكيم الأفغاني المتوفي سنة (1326هـ) رحمه الله تعالى طبع في المطبعة الأدبية في مصر سنة (1318هـ) ، وأكملت طباعته في مطبعة الموسوعات بمصر سنة (1322هـ) في مجلدين .
6 ـ " مستخلص الحقائق في شرح كنز الدقائق " للمولوي ولي محمد فجندي القندهاري ،نشر المكتبة الرشيدية في باكستان في مجلد .
7 ـ " توفيق الرحمن بشرح كنز دقائق البيان " للشيخ مصطفى بن محمد بن يونس الطائي المتوفي سنة (192هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
8 ـ " كنز البيان مختصر توفيق الرحمن بشرح كنز دقائق البيان " للشيخ مصطفى بن محمد الطائي سابق الذكر .
طبعاته :
طبع عدة مرات منها :ـ
أ ـ في المطبعة الأزهرية المصرية سنة (1308هـ) .
ب ـ في المطبعة المليجية بمصر سنة (1325هـ) .
جـ ـ في بيروت ، نشر دار الكتب العلمية سنة (1419هـ) بتعليق الشيخ محمد حسن محمد إسماعيل .
9 ـ " لطائف الرقائق على كنز الدقائق " للشيخ محمد سعيد عبد الغفار المتوفي سنة (1329هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
6 ـ " متن الوقاية "
وقاية الرواية في مسائل الهداية .
للإمام تاج الشريعة محمود بن صدر الشريعة أحمد بن عبيد الله بن إبراهيم تاج الشريعة المحبوبي المتوفي سنة (781هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ( ) .
انتخبها من الهداية ، وصنفها لأجل ابن ابنه صدر الشريعة عبيد الله بن مسعود بن محمود .
وقد قام صدر الشريعة عبيد الله المذكور بشرح الوقاية ثم اختصره وسماه النقاية .
شروحه :
شرحه ووضعه عليه حواشي جماعة من العلماء ذكرهم اللكنوي في مقدمة السعاية( ) .
وقد طبع من شروحه مايلي :
1 ـ شرح حفيد المؤلف ـ الذي ألف من أجله المتن ـ صدر الشريعة عبيد الله بن مسعود بن محمود المتوفي سنة (747هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، وكان ذا عناية بتقييد نفائس جده وجمع فوائده .
وقد طبع بهامش كتاب " كشف الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق " للشيخ عبد الحكيم الأفغاني في المطبعة الأدبية بمصر سنة (1318هـ) في مجلدين .
كما طبع مع " السعاية في كشف مافي شرح الوقاية " لعلامة الهند الشيخ محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي المتوفي سنة (1304هـ) رحمه الله تعالى في لاهور الطبعة الأولى سنة (1396هـ) وطبع ثانية سنة (1408هـ) .
وطبع ثلاثة أجزاء في مجلدين في كراتشي دون تاريخ ، نشر مير محمد كتب خانة آدم باغ كراجي ، وعليه حاشية للشيخ محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي سماها : " عمدة الرعاية " .
وقد قام علامة الهند الشيخ محمد عبد الحي اللكنوي المتوفي سنة (1304هـ) رحمه الله تعالى بوضح حاشية نفيسة على الشرح المذكور سماها : " السعاية في كشف ما في شرح الوقاية " طبعت في لاهور الطبعة الأولى سنة (1396هـ) كما طبعت ثانية سنة (1408هـ) .
..
..

----------


## طالبة فقه

من نفس الكتاب السابق:
رابعاً : " المتون عند الحنابلة "
1 ـ " مختصر الخرقي " المتوفي سنة (334هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
2 ـ " عمدة الفقه " لموفق الدين ابن قدامة المتوفي سنة (620هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
3 ـ " زاد المستنقع " للحجاوي المتوفي سنة (960هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
4 ـ " دليل الطالب " لمرعي بن يوسف المتوفي سنة (1083هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
1 ـ " مختصر الخرقي "
المتن الأول :" مختصر الخرقي "
للإمام أبي القاسم عمر بن الحسين بن عبد الله بن أحمد الخرقي المتوفي سنة (334هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ( ) .
وهذا المتن من أول ماألفه علماء الحنابلة في الفقه ، وتلقاه علماء المذهب الحنبلي بالقبول ، وعنوا به أشد العناية ، لغزارة علمه ، مع صغر حجمه ، وقلة لفظه( ) .
قال ابن البنا في شرحه للمختصر المذكور :" وكان بعض شيوخنا يقول : ثلاث مختصرات في ثلاثة علوم لا أعرف لها نظائر : الفصيح لثعلب في اللغة ، واللمع لابن جني في النحو ، وكتاب المختصر للخرقي في الفقه ، فما اشتغل بها أحد ، وفهمها كما ينبغي ، إلى أفلح"( ) .
قال يوسف بن عبد الهادي في الدر النقي :" وانتفع بهذا المختصر خلق كثير ،وجعل الله له موقعاً من القلوب حتى شرحه من شيوخ المذهب جماعة من المتقدمين والمتأخرين كالقاي أبي يعلى وغيره .. وقال شيخنا عز الدين المصري : إنه ضبط له ثلاثمائة شرح"( ) .
طبعاته :
طبع عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة مؤسسة دار السلام للطباعة والنشر بعناية الشيخ محمد زهير الشاويش ، تقديم الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع رحمه الله تعالى ، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1378هـ) .
2 ـ في طنطا سنة (1413هـ) قرأه وعلق عليه أبو حذيفة إبراهيم بن محمد .
3 ـ في مطبعة منيمنة الحديثة في بيروت ، نشر مؤسسة الخافقين ومكتبتها في الرياض دون تاريخ .
شروحه :
لهذا المتن شروح كثيرة منها :ـ
1 ـ " شرح القاضي أبي يعلى على مختصر الخرقي " للإمام أبي يعلى محمد بن الحسين بن الفراء البغدادي المتوفي سنة (458هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، حقق الشيخ سعود بن عبد الله الروقي الموجود منه ـ من كتاب النكاح إلى آخر كتاب العتق ـ في رسالته الماجستير المقدمة لجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة سنة (1407هـ) .
2 ـ " كتاب المقنع في شرح مختصر الخرقي " للإمام الحافظ المحدث الفقيه أبي علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن البنا المتوفي سنة (471هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع بتحقيق ودراسة د . عبد العزيز بن سليمان البعيمي ، نشر مكتبة الرشد في الرياض الطبعة الأولى سنة (1414هـ) في أربع مجلدات .
3 ـ " شرح الزركشي على مختصر الخرقي في الفقه على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل " تأليف الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الله الزركشي المصري الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (772هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع في مطبعة العبيكان في الرياض سنة (1410هـ) في سبع مجلدات بتحقيق وتخريج العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين .
كما طبع بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن دهيش سنة (1412هـ) نشر مكتبة النهضة الحديثة بمكة المكرمة .
4 ـ " المغني " لموفق الدين أبي محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة المقدرسي الجماعيلي الدمشقي الصالحي الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (620هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
وهو أشهر من أن يعرف به ، وقد طبع طبعات كثيرة من آخرها طبعة دار هجر في مصر سنة (1406هـ) بتحقيق الشيخ د . عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي ود . عبد الفتاح محمد الحلو ، في خمس عشرة مجلداً الخامس عشر بكامله فهارس .
5 ـ " حاشية مختصر الإمام أبي القاسم الخرقي في الفقه على مذهب الإمام المبجل أحمد بن حنبل " تأليف الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن حسين آل إسماعيل .
نشرتها مكتبة المعارف في الرياض الطبعة الأولى سنة (1408هـ) .
6 ـ " كفاية المرتقي إلى معرفة فرائض الخرقي " تأليف الشيخ عبد القادر بن أحمد بن بدران المتوفي سنة (1346هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
وهو شرح لنظر الصرصري البغدادي للفرائض التي في مختصر الخرقي طبع في مطبعة المكتبة السلفية بدمشق سنة (1423هـ) ، في آخر كتاب البدرانية شرح المنظومة الفارضية للمؤلف .
الشروح المخطوطة :
1 ـ " الواضح في شرح الخرقي " للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عمر الضرير البصري المتوفي سنة (684هـ) رحمه الله تعالى جزءان يوجد الأول في مكتبة شستر بيتي برقم (3286) ومنه صورة في مكتبة جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة برقم (36) .
والثاني في مكتبة الأوقاف الشرعية بحلب برقم (19950) .
كتب تتعلق بمختصر الخرقي :
1 ـ " الهادي " أو " عمدة الحازم في المسائل الزوائد على مختصر أبي القاسم " تأليف موفق الدين ابن قدامة ـ صاحبالمغني ـ ضمنه زوائد كتاب الهداية لأبي الخطاب محفوظ بن أحمد الكلوذاني المتوفي سنة (510هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع في مطابع دار العباد في بيروت دون تاريخ في مجلد لطيف .
2 ـ " غاية المطلب في معرفة المذهب " لأبي بكر بن زيد الجراعي المتوفي سنة (883هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، ذكر فيه المسائل الزوائد على مختصر الخرقي من الفروع لابن مفلح . قام بدراسته وتحقيقه الشيخ محمد ابن عبد العزيز السديس في رسالته الدكتوراة المقدمة للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة سنة (1410هـ) .
3 ـ مسائل عبد العزيز غلام الخلال التي خالف فيها الخرقي ومسائله التي خالف فيها شيخه الخلال على مذهب الإمام المبجل أحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله جميعاً . وهي ثمان وتسعون مسألة ، تأليف أبي الحسين محمد ابن أبي يعلى المتوفي سنة (526هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع المكتب الإسلامي في دمشق دون تاريخ بتحقيق الشيخ محمد زهير الشاويش . كما نشرته مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض سنة (1413هـ) بتحقيق الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن حسين آل إسماعيل .
وهذه المسائل ذكرها ابن أبي يعلى في طبقات الحنابلة في ترجمة الخرقي( ) ، كما ذكر في آخرها بعض اختيارات أبي بكر عبد العزيز بن جعفر بن أحمد بن يزداد بن معروف المشهور بغلام الخلال التي خالف فيها شيخه الخلال ، وعددها تسع مسائل( ) .
لغة هذا المتن :
1 ـ " الدر النقي في شرح مختصر الخرقي " ، تأليف جمال الدين أبي المحاسن يوسف بن حسين بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي الدمشقي الصالحي المعروف بابن المبرد المتوفي سنة (909هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
قام بتحقيقه الدكتور رضوان مختار بن غربية ، نشرته دار المجتمع للنشر والتوزيع في جدة ، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1411هـ) ثلاثة أجزاء في مجلدين .
2 ـ " عمدة الفقه "
للإمام العلامة الشيخ موفق الدين أبي محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة المقدسي الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (620هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ( ) .
ذكر في مقدمته أنه ا ختصره حسب الإمكان ، واقتصر فيه على قول واحد ليكون عمدة لقارئه ، فلا يلتبس الصواب عليه باختلاف الوجوه والروايات ، ليقرب على المتعلمين ويسهل حفظه على الطالبين .
طبعاته :
طبع هذا المتن عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة المنار في مصر الطبعة الأولى سنة (1352هـ) .
2 ـ في مطبعة العلوم في مصر سنة (1357هـ) .
3 ـ في مطبعة الفجالة الجديدة بالقاهرة سنة (1379هـ) ، عنيت بنشره مكتبة النهضة الحديثة بمكة المكرمة ، قابل الأصل وحرره الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي ، شرحه وعلق عليه الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام ، نسقه وأشرف على طبعه بسطاوي حجازي .
4 ـ طبعة مكتبة التوفيق في الرياض سنة (1385هـ) .
5 ـ في المطبعة السلفية ومكتبها دون تاريخ ، نشره قصي محب الدين الخطيب .
6 ـ في مطبعة مصحف مكة ، نشر مكتبة الاقتصاد دون تاريخ .
7 ـ في مطبعة المدني في القاهرة سنة (1403هـ) ، نسقه وفصله وراجعه الشيخ أحمد حمدي إمام .
8 ـ طبعة مكتبة الطرفين في الطائف سنة (1409هـ) بتخريج الشيخ عبد الله بن سفر الغامدي والشيخ محمد بن دغيليب العتيبي .
9 ـ طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة في بيروت الطبعة الثانية سنة (1412هـ) والدار المتحدة للطباعة والنشر بتحقيق وتعليق وتخريج ثناء خليل الهواري وإيمان محمد أنور زهراء ، راجعه الأستاذ عبد الرحمن بن الشيخ أحمد الشامي .
شروحه وحواشيه :
لهذا المتن عدة شروح وحاشٍ منها :ـ
1 ـ " العدة شرح العمدة " تأليف الشيخ بهاء الدين أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم المقدسي المتوفي سنة (624هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع عدة مرات منها :ـ
أ ـ في المطبعة السلفية في مصر في مجلد ، دون تاريخ .
ب ـ في دار الكتب العلمية في بيروت سنة (1411هـ) .
جـ ـ طبعة دار المعرفة في بيروت سنة (1414هـ) بعناية وترقيم وتخريج الشيخ مأمون شيحا .
د ـ طبعة دار الكتاب العربي في بيروت سنة (1416هـ) بتحقيق عبد الرزاق المهدي .
هـ ـ طبعة مكتبة نزار مصطفى الباز في مكة المكرمة والرياض سنة (1418هـ) في ثلاث مجلدات ، وهي مخرجة الأحاديث .
2 ـ شرح شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني المتوفي سنة (728هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
لكنه لم يكمله ، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :" شرح العمدة في أربع مجلدات " ( ) قال صاحب كتاب العقود الدرية :" وله كتاب شرح فيه قطعة من كتاب العمدة في الفقه للشيخ موفق الدين في مجلدات"( ) ،وصل فيه شيخ الإسلام إلى قريب من آخر كتاب الحج .
طبع شرح كتاب الطهارة بتحقيق ودراسة الدكتور سعود بن صالح العطيشان نشرته مكتبة العبيكان في الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1412هـ) في مجلد .
كما طبع شرح كتاب الصلاة من أوله إلى آخر باب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة باعتناء الشيخ خالد بن علي المشيقح ، نشرته دار العاصمة للنشر والتوزيع في الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1418هـ) في مجلد .
كما طبع شرح كتاب الصيام منه بتحقيق الشيخ زائد بن أحمد النشيري في مجلدين ، نشر دار الأنصاري للنشر والتوزيع سنة (1417هـ) .
كما طبع شرح كتاب الحج للدكتور صالح بن محمد الحسن في مجلدين ، نشرتهما مكتبة الحرمين في الرياض ، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1409هـ) .
3 ـ حاشية الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام سابقة الذكر .
4 ـ " الوردة شرح العمدة " للشيخ عبد الكريم بن إبراهيم الغضية ، نشر دار الخضيري للنشر والتوزيع في المدينة المنورة ، الطبعة الأولى سنة (1418هـ) .
صدر الجزء الأول منه من أول الكتاب إلى آخر باب العقيقة .
5 ـ شرح الشيخ محمد بن علي الحركان المتوفي سنة (1403هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ،وصل فيه إلى كتاب الأيمان والنذور ( ) .
تخريج أحاديث هذا المتن :
أحاديث عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة ،تحقيق وتخريج لطيفة بنت الشيخ ناصر بن حمد الراشد ، رسالة علمية تقدمت بها الباحثة لكلية التربية للبنات سنة (1408هـ) .
الشروح المسجلة :
1 ـ شرح الشيخ د .صالح بن فوزان الفوزان . في (29) شريطاً .
2 ـ شرح فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام . ولم يتمه .
3 ـ شرح الشيخ سلمان بن فهد العودة .(الطهارة ـ الصلاة) في (24) شريطاً .
4 ـ شرح الشيخ د . عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود . في (7) أشرطة .
5 ـ شرح الشيخ د . عمر بن محمد السبيل . ـ من كتاب البيوع ـ في (6) أشرطة .
6 ـ شرح الشيخ عبد المحسن بن عبد الله الزامل ـ إلى نهاية الحج ـ في (19) شريطاً .
7 ـ شرح الشيخ صالح السلطان في (7) أشرطة .
8 ـ شرح الشيخ حسن الغزالي . في (7) أشرطة .
كما قام المكتب الإقليمي ـ المكتبة الناطقة بتسجيله .
3 ـ " زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع "
تأليف العلامة الشيخ شرف الدين أبي النجا موسى بن أحمد بن موسى ابن سالم المقدسي الحجاوي ثم الصالحي الدمشقي الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (960هـ) وقيل (968هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ( ) .
اقتصر فيه على القول الراجح في مذهب الإمام أحمد ،وحذف مايندر وقوعه من المسائل مما هو مذكور في أصله الذي هو المقنع ،وزاد من الفوائد مايعتمد على مثله مما ليس في المقنع .
طبعاته :
طبع هذا المتن عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في المطبعة السلفية في مصر سنة (1344هـ) مفرداً ،وفي آخر منح الشفا الشفافيات في شرح المفردات ، للشيخ منصور بن يونس البهوتي المتوفي سنة (1051هـ) رحمه الله تعالى باسم : "مختصر المقنع في فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني" .
2 ـ في المطبعة السلفية في مصر سنة (1345هـ) .
3 ـ في المطبعة السلفية ومكتبتها بمكة المكرمة الطبعة الثالثة سنة (1348هـ) .
4 .. 7 ـ في المطبعة السلفية في مصر سنة (1368هـ) ، وسنة (1374هـ) ، وسنة (1379هـ) وسنة (1385هـ) .
8 ـ في مطبعة المدني في مصر دون تاريخ ، تصحيح وتعليق الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع رحمه الله تعالى .
9 ـ في المطبعة السلفية ومكتبتها بالقاهرة الطبعة الثامنة سنة (1398هـ) .
10 ـ طبعة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية سنة (1400هـ) .
11 ـ طبعة مكتبة ومطبعة النهضة الحديثة بمكة المكرمة دون تاريخ ، صححه وحققه الشيخ علي بن محمد بن عبد العزيز الهندي ، وقدم له مقدمة ذكر فيها المسائل التي خالف فيها المؤلف الراجح في المذهب المعمول به عند المتأخرين ، وهو ماذكر في الإقناع والمنتهى والتنقيح ،وعددها اثنتان وثلاثون مسألة( ) .
12 ـ طبعة دار الهدى للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض سنة (1414هـ) .
شروحه :
لهذا المتن عدة شروح وحواشٍ منها :ـ
1 ـ " الروض المربع بشرح زاد المستنقع " للشيخ منصور بن يونس بن صلاح الدين بن حسن بن أحمد بن علي بن إدريس البهوتي الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (1051هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
فرغ من تأليفه يوم الجمعة الثالث من ربيع الآخر سنة (1043هـ) وهو أحسن شروح الزاد ، ونال من الشهرة والمكانة الشيء الكثير حتى قرر تدريسه في بعض كليات الشريعة في المملكة .
طبعاته :
طبع هذا الشرح عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ طبعة دمشق على نفقة مصححها الشيخ محمد توفيق السيوطي الحنبلي ، فرغ من طبعها في 7/9/1305هـ) .
2 ـ في المطبعة الخيرية في مصر سنة (1342هـ) بهامش نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب .
3 .. 5 ـ في المطبعة السلفية اعتنى بتصحيحها الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله تعالى سنة (1348هـ) ،وطبعته ثانية سنة (1352هـ) وثالثة سنة (1380هـ) .
6 ـ في مطابع الرياض دون تاريخ من مطبوعات الإدارة العامة للكليات والمعاهد العلمية .
7 ـ طبعة دار المعارف في مصر دون تاريخ جزءان في مجلد ، قام بتصحيحه ومراجعته الشيخان أحمد بن محمد شاكر وعلي بن محمد شاكر .
8 ـ طبعة مكتبة المؤيد بالطائف سنة (1389هـ) .
9 ـ طبعة مكتبة الطالب الجامعي بمكة المكرمة الطبعة الأولى سنة (1408هـ) .
تحقيق وتعلي د . نجاشي بن علي بن إبراهيم ، صدر منه جزء واحد .
10 ـ طبعة دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت سنة (1410هـ) تحقيق محمد عبد الرحمن عوض .
11 ـ طبعة مكتبة المؤيد بالطائف ومكتبة دار البيان بدمشق سنة (1411هـ) حققه وخرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه بشير محمد عيون .
12 ـ طبعة درا الحديث سنة (1415هـ) بتحقيق عماد عامر .
13 ـ طبعة دار الوطن بالرياض سنة (1416هـ) ، تحقيق د . عبد الله الطيار ، د . إبراهيم الغصن ، د . خالد الشيقح ، وخرج أحاديثه د . عبد الله الغصن .
14 ـ طبعة دار المؤيد في الرياض ومؤسسة الرسالة في بيروت بتخريج الشيخ عبد القدوس محمد نذير سنة (1417هـ) ،ومعها حاشية للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ، وتعليقات من نسخة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله تعالى لا يخلو بعضها من نظر يبعد جداً نسبته للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى .
15 ـ طبعة مكتبة نزار مصطفى الباز في مكة المكرمة والرياض سنة (1418هـ) في مجلدين بتحقيق الشيخ إبراهيم بن أحمد عبد الحميد وهي مخرجة الأحاديث .
تخريج أحاديثه :
خرج أحاديثه غير واحد منهم :ـ
1 ـ الشيخ بشير محمد عيون في طبعته للروض سابقة الذكر ، وهو تخريج مختصر .
2 ـ الشيخ عبد القدوس محمد نذير في طبعته للروض سابقة الذكر وهو تخريج مختصر أيضاً .
3 ـ الشيخ إبراهيم بن أحمد عبد الحميد في مطبعة الباز سابقة الذكر .
4 ـ الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الغصن في طبعة الروض رقم (13) سابق الذكر .
5 ـ الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي في كتابه " الكافي المقنع في تخريج الروض المربع " وهو تخريج مطول لم يكمل بعد .
حواشيه :
على هذا الشرح حواشٍ مطبوعة منها :ـ
1 ـ حاشية الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبابطين المتوفي سنة (1282هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبعت في المطبعة السلفية في مصر ، طبع الجزء الأول سنة (1348هـ) والجزء الثاني سنة (1349هـ) ، ثم أعيد طبعها في مجلدين دون تاريخ .
2 ـ حاشية العنقري ، تأليف الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز العنقري المتوفي سنة (1373هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبعت في مطبعة السنة المحمدية في مصر دون تاريخ في ثلاث مجلدات ، كما طبعت في مطبعة السعادة في مصر سنة (1390هـ) . وطبعت بعد ذلك عدة مرات .
3 ـ حاشية ا بن قاسم تأليف الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم العاصمي النجدي الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (1392هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبعت في المطابع الأهلية للأوفست بالرياض في سبع مجلدات من سنة (1397هـ) إلى سنة (1400هـ) باعتناء وتصحيح فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين وابن صاحب الحاشية الشيخ سعد بن عبد الرحمن ابن قاسم ، ثم صورت بعد ذلك عدة مرات .
الحواشي المخطوطة على الروض المربع :
1 ـ حاشية ابن فيروز ، للشيخ عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن عبد الله بن فيروز الأحسائي المتوفي سنة (1205هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، وصل فيها إلى باب الشركة( ) منها نسخة في المكتبة الوطنية بعنيزة ،وفي المكتبة العلمية الصالحية بعنيزة ،وفي جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة صورة عن نسخة برنستون في أمريكا برقم (59) وفي مكتبة الموسوعة الكويتية .
كما يوجد قطعة منها في مكتبة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح المرشد رحمه الله تعالى .
2 ـ حاشية الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد بن سالم بن ضويان صاحب منار السبيل المتوفي سنة (1353هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
ذكر صاحب " مشاهير علماء نجد " أنها لا تزال موجودة بخطه ،ولم يذكر مكان وجودها ( ) .
3 ـ حاشية المرتع المشبع في مواضع من الروض المربع ، للشيخ فيصل بن عبد العزيز بن فيصل آل مبارك المتوفي سنة (1376هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
حاشية تكلم فيها المؤلف على (350) موضعاً من الروض ، تقع في أربع مجلدات ، توجد بخط المؤلف في مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية .
كتب لها علاقة بالروض المربع :
1 ـ " المختارات الجلية من المسائل الفقهية " للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي المتوفي سنة (1376هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
ضمنها مايختاره من الأقوال في المسائل الفقهية المذكورة في الروض واستدرك عليه في بعضها ، ونبه على ماذكره خصوصاً ليكون تنبيهاً على غيره من كتب الحنابلة عموماً .
طبعت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1378هـ) في مطبعة المدني في مصر ، كما طبعت على نفقة أبناء المؤلف في مطابع الدجوي في القاهرة ، نشرتها المؤسسة السعيدية في الرياض دون تاريخ .
2 ـ فتاوى ورسائل سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ المتوفي سنة (1389هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
جمعها ورتبها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن قاسم ، طبعت في مطابع الحكومة السعودية في مكة المكرمة سنة (1399هـ) في ثلاثة عشر جزءاً يخص الفقه منها من ص (27) من الجزء الثاني إلى ص (79) من الجزء الثالث عشر .
وهي مرتبة على أبواب زاد المستقنع ، وفيها من الفوائد الشيء الكثير مما له علاقة بالروض وغيره .
3 ـ " الملخص الفقهي " لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ، لخصه من الروض المربع ومن حاشية الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم عليه ، مع بعض التنبيهات .
نشرته دار ابن الجوزي في الدمام الطبعة الأولى سنة (1415هـ) في مجلدين .
2 ـ حاشية للشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن ناصر بن حسن بن محمد آل بشر قاضي الأحساء المتوفي سنة (1359هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، طبع مرات ، منها الطبعة الثالثة سنة (1347هـ) في مطبعة المعاهد بمصر ، وهي حاشية مختصرة جداً .
3 ـ " الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع " لفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين حفظه الله تعالى ، اعتنى بإخراجه د . سليمان بن عبد الله أبا الخيل و د .خالد بن علي المشيقح .
نشرته مؤسسة آسام للنشر في الرياض الطبعة الأولى سنة (1414هـ) صدر منه حتى الآن ثمان مجلدات .
4 ـ " كلمات السداد على متن الزاد " لفضيلة الشيخ فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل مبارك المتوفي سنة (1376هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
وهي حاشية مختصرة طبعت في مطبعة الإمام في مصر الطبعة الأولى سنة (1375هـ) ،نشر المطبعة والمكتبة الأهلية في الرياض ومكتبة النهضة في الرياض ، وطبع ثانية في مطبعة النهضة سنة (1405هـ) .
5 ـ " الزوائد " للعلامة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله آل حسين المتوفي سنة (1381هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، ذكر فيه متن زاد المستقنع ، وفي أسفله تعليقات عليه ، ثم ذكر مسائل زوائد على الزاد ، وفي أسفلها تعليقات عليها ، فاشتمل هذا الكتاب على أربعة كتب .
طبع الطبعة الأولى على نفقة المؤلف قبل وفاته بشهر سنة (1381هـ) في مجلدين ، ثم طبع ثانية في مطبعة دار البيان في مصر دون تاريخ ،وطبع ثالثة في مطابع الفرزدق التجارية في الرياض سنة (1409هـ) .
6 ـ " السلسبيل في معرفة الدليل حاشية على زاد المستقنع " لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم البليهي المتوفي سنة (1410هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
وهي حاشية نفيسة ذكر فيها الدليل لمسائل الكتاب والخلاف العالي بن الأئمة واختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه العلامة ابن القيم مع ذكر زيادة شروط وأركان وتنبيهات وتوضيح بعض العبارات وشيء من حكم التشريع .. إلخ .
طبعت في مطابع نجد التجارية في الرياض سنة (1386هـ) في ثلاثة أجزاء وطبعت بعد ذلك عدة مرات , كما طبعت أخيراً في أربع مجلدات نشر مكتبة نزار مصطفى الباز في مكة المكرمة والرياض سنة (1417هـ) بتحقيق مركز البحوث والدراسات في المكتبة المذكورة .
7 ـ " الإرشاد إلى توضيح مسائل الزاد حاشية زاد المستقنع " تأليف فضيلة الشيخ د . صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان حفظه الله تعالى .
قامت بطبعها جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وقررتها على طلابها في المعاهد العلمية .
الشروح المسجلة :
• الزاد .
1 ـ " شرح زاد المستقنع " لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين في (295) شريطاً .
2 ـ " شرح زاد المستقنع " لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين في (78) شريطاً .
3 ـ " شرح زاد المستقنع " لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام شرحه في الحرم المكي ،وهو موجود عند بعض الطلبة .
4 ـ " شرح زاد المستقنع " لفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي في (18) شريطاً .
# زاد المستقنع " للحجاوي (1) المكتب الإقليمي ـ المكتبة الناطقة .
• الروض :
1 ـ شرح الروض المربع ـ من الطهارة إلى نهاية الجهاد ـ لسماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد رحمه الله تعالى .
2 ـ شرح عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم . لم ينته منه حتى الآن .
# الروض المربع (3) المكتب الإقليمي ـ المكتبة الناطقة .
نظمه :
1 ـ " نيل المراد بنظم متن الزاد " للعلامة الشيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق المتوفي سنة (1349هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ، ولم يكمله .
وقام بإكماله وتتمات للنظم المذكور الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز بن سحمان ، وبلغ عدد أبيات هذا النظم أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة وسبعين بيتاً ، للشيخ سعد منها ألفان ومئتا بيت ، وللشيخ عبد الرحمن منها ألفان وستمائة وسبعون بيتاً( ) .
طبع بمراجعة وإشراف الشيخ إسماعيل بن سعد العتيق في المطابع الأهلية للأوفست في الرياض سنة (1402هـ) .
2 ـ " روضة المرتاد في نظم مهمات الزاد " للشيخ سليمان بن عطية بن سليمان المزيني المتوفي سنة (1363هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ،وهذا النظم من بحر الرجز بلغ عدد أبياته ألفاً وتسعمائة كما ذكر ذلك الناظم في مقدمته في قوله :
وبعد ذي أرجوزة مفيدة في فنها وجيزة فريدة
ألف وتسع من مئات وافية حافظها حاز العلزم الزاكية
طبع بتحقيق الأستاذ عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الرويشد في مطابع دار الأصفهاني وشركاه في جدة دون تاريخ .
4 ـ " دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب "
تأليف العلامة الشيخ مرعي بن يوسف المقدسي الحنبلي المتوفي سنة (1033هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ( ) .
وهو متن متين محرر منظم ، ذكر مؤلفه أنه لم يذكر فيه إلا ماجزم بصحته أهل التصحيح والعرفان ، وعليه الفتوى فيما بين أهل الترجيح والإتقان ، وهو مختصر من " منتهى الإرادات في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح وزيادات " للشيخ أحمد بن عبد العزيز الفتوحي الشهير بابن النجار .
قال الشيخ عبد السلام الشطي في مدح المتن المذكور :
ياممن يروم لفقهه في الدين نيل مطالب
اقرأ لشرح المنتهى واحفظ دليل الطالب( ) 
فرغ منه مؤلفه سنة تسع عشرة وألف للهجرة .
طبعاته :
طبع عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة محمد علي صبيح وأولاده في مصر .
2 ـ طبعة المكتب الإسلامي بدمشق دون تاريخ مع حاشية العلامة الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع رحمه الله تعالى .
كما طبعه المكتب المذكور سنة (1381هـ) وسنة (1389هـ) وسنة (1400هـ) .
3 ـ طبعة مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية سنة (1405هـ) بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الله بن عمر البارودي .
4 ـ طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1417هـ) بعناية الشيخ سلطان بن عبد الرحمن العيد .
5 ـ طبعة مطبعة العبيكان سنة (1418هـ) بتحقيق الدكتور محمود حسن أبو ناجي الشيباني .
شروحه :
شرح هذا المتن بعدة شروح منها :ـ
1 ـ " منار السبيل في شرح الدليل " ، تأليف الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد بن سالم بن ضويان المتوفي سنة (1353هـ) رحمه الله تعالى وقد طبع هذا الشرح عدة طبعات منها :ـ
أ ـ طبعة مؤسسة دار السلام الطبعة الأولى سنة (1378هـ) في مجلدين وقف على طبعه الشيخ زهير الشاويش .
ب ـ طبعة المكتب الإسلامي في دمشق سنة (1404هـ) .
جـ ـ طبعة مكتب الإحسان في دمشق سنة (1404هـ) وعليه حاشية النكت والفوائد للشيخ عصام القلعجي في مجلدين .
د ـ طبعة مؤسسة قرطبة في القاهرة سنة (1412هـ) .
هـ ـ طبعة المكتبة التجارية في مكة المكرمة ومكتبة نزار مصطفى الباز في الرياض سنة (1416هـ) في ثلاث مجلدات تحقيق الشيخ أبي عائش عبد المنعم إبراهيم ،وهي طبعة معتنى فيها بتخريج الأحاديث والآثار .
و ـ طبعة مكتبة المعارف في الرياض سنة (1417هـ) بتحقيق وتعليق وتخريج الشيخ محمد عيد العباسي في ثلاث مجلدات .
ز ـ طبعة دار الصميعي للنشر والتوزيع في الرياض سنة (1418هـ) بتحقيق الشيخ نظر بن محمد الفاريابي في ثلاث مجلدات .
تخريج أحاديثه :
قام الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني بتخريج أحاديث الشرح المذكور في كتابه " إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل " قام بطبعه المكتب الإسلامي في بيروت سنة (1399هـ) في ثمان مجلدات ، ثم قام قسم التصحيح في المكتب الإسلامي بفهرسة أحاديث الكتاب وطبعها باسم فهرس أحاديث إرواء الغليل سنة (1407هـ) .
كما رتب أحاديث هذا الكتاب الشيخ طالب بن محمود في كتابه " الدليل في ترتيب أحاديث وآثار إرواء الغليل " طبع في الكويت سنة (1407هـ) نشرته دار الأقصى .
كما قام الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد آل الشيخ بالاستدراك على إرواء الغليل في كتابه " التكميل لما فات تخريجه من إرواء الغليل " .
طبع في دار العاصمة بالرياض سنة (1417هـ) الطبعة الأولى في مجلد لطيف .
الشروح المسجلة على منار السبيل :
1 ـ شرح فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين في (120) شريطاً .
2 ـ شرح الشيخ عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم في عدة أشرطة لم ينته حتى الآن .
2 ـ " نيل المآرب بشرح دليل الطالب " تأليف الشيخ عبد القادر بن عمر الشيباني المشهور بابن أبي تغلب المتوفي سنة (1135هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
قال ابن بدران في المدخل :" وشرحه هذا متداول مطبوع ، لكنه غير محرر ، وليس بوافٍ بمقصود المتن" ( ) واعتذر بعضهم عن المؤلف أنه ألفه في ريعان الشباب( ) .
وقد طبع هذا الشرح عدة طبعات منها :ـ
أ ـ في مطبعة بولاق في مصر سنة (1288هـ) .
ب ـ في المطبعة الخيرية في مصر سنة (1324هـ) وبهامشه الروض المربع .
جـ في مطبعة محمد علي صبيح بالقاهرة سنة (1374هـ) ، ثم نشرتها مكتبة الفلاح في الكويت سنة (1398هـ) بتصحيح وإشراف الشيخ رشدي السيد سليمان .
د ـ طبعة مكتبة الفلاح في الكويت سنة (1403هـ) بتحقيق الدكتور محمد بن سليمان بن عبد الله الأشقر ، وهي أحسن طبعات هذا الشرح .
وعلى هذا الشرح حاشية اسمها " تيسير المطالب إلى فهم وتحقيق نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب " للشيخ عبد الغني بن يس ا للبدي النابلسي المتوفي سنة (1317هـ) رحمه الله تعالى وهي حاشية مفيدة جداً تحرر بها شرح التغلبي كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ ابن مانع ( ) يوجد شيء منها في مكتبة الملك فهد ـ كتب الشيخ ابن مانع ـ رحمه الله تعالى .
3 ـ " فوائد من شرح منار السبيل " لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين ، إعداد الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد السدحان .
طبعته دار المسلم الطبعة الأولى سنة (1414هـ) صدر منها ثلاثة أجزاء لطيفة ، تنتهي بنهاية كتاب الزكاة .
4 ـ " المعتمد في فقه الإمام أحمد " للشيخين : علي عبد الحميد بلطه جي ومحمد وهبي سليمان .
جمعا فيه بين شرحي نيل المآرب ، ومنار السبيل ،وملخص تخريجات إرواء الغليل .
نشرته دار الخير في بيروت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1412هـ) في مجلدين .
5 ـ " الواضح في فقه الإمام أحمد " للدكتور علي أبو الخير .
وهو توحيد وتوضيح وتهذيب عبارات دليل الطالب ، ونيل المآرب ، ومنار السبيل ،وخلاصة تخريجات إرواء الغليل .
نشرته دار الخير في بيروت الطبعة الأولى سنة (1416هـ) في مجلد .
6 ـ " مسلك الراغب شرح دليل الطالب " للشيخ صالح ا لبهوتي المتوفي سنة (1121هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
لازال مخطوطاً ، منه نسخة في دار الكتب المصرية برقم (92) فقه حنبلي ، من أول الكتاب إلى باب الوكالة .
حواشيه :
1 ـ حاشية الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبد العزيز بن مانع المتوفي سنة (1385هـ) رحمه الله تعالى مطبوعة مع متن الدليل .
طبع ونشر المكتب الإسلامي بدمشق دون تاريخ ، ثم طبعت عدة مرات كما تقدم في ذكر طبعات المتن .
نظمه :
نظمه جماعة من العلماء منه :ـ
1 ـ الشيخ عبد القادر القصاب المتوفي سنة (1360هـ) رحمه الله تعالى وسمى نظمه " تيسير المطالب نظم دليل الطالب " في (1476) بيتاً .
طبع في آخر الكتاب الفقه الحنبلي الميسر للدكتور وهبة الزحيلي (4/367 ـ 437) نشر دار القلم في دمشق الطبعة الأولى سنة (1418هـ) .
2 ـ الشيخ موسى بن محمد شحادة ،وسمى نظمه " الذهب المنجلي في الفقه الحنبلي " .
طبع في دمشق الطبعة الأولى سنة (1401هـ) في جزئين ، نشر دار الفكر . ومع النظم المذكور شرح له للناظم .
5 ـ " أخصر المختصرات "
تأليف العلامة الفقيه شمس الدين محمد بن بدر الدين بن عبد القادر البلباني الدمشقي المتوفي سنة (1082هـ) رحمه الله تعالى( ) .
اختصره من كتابه " كافي المبتدي " في نحونصفه وسماه " أخصر المختصرات " لأنه لم يقف على أخصر منه جامع لمسائله في فقه الحنابلة( ) .
طبعاته :
طبع عدة مرات منها :ـ
1 ـ في مطبعة الترقي الماجدية في مكة المكرمة سنة (1332هـ) في (40) صفحة .
2 ـ في دمشق سنة (1339هـ) بتعليق الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران رحمه الله تعالى .
3 ـ في المطبعة السلفية بمصر سنة (1370هـ) بعناية الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب رحمه الله تعالى ، أثبت تعليقات الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران على الطبعة الأولى ،وحذف مايحسن الاستغناء عنه منها للطلبة الناشئين كما ذكر ذلك في المقدمة .
4 ـ طبعة مكتبة النهضة العلمية في مكة المكرمة سنة (1383هـ) بعناية الشيخ عمر عبد الجبار رحمه الله تعالى .
5 ـ طبعة دار البشائر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع في بيروت سنة (1416هـ) بتحقيق وتعليق الشيخ محمد بن ناصر العجمي ، ومعه حاشية الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران رحمه الله تعالى .
شروحه :
شرح هذا المتن بعدة شروح منها :ـ
1 ـ " كشف المخدرات والرياض المزهرات شرح أخصر المختصرت " ، تأليف الشيخ زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أحمد البعلي ثم الدمشقي المتوفي سنة (1192هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبع في المطبعة السلفية في مصر دون تاريخ ، ألفه سنة (1138هـ) .
أصل الكتاب كما تقدم " كافي المبتدي " للمؤلف وقد طبع في المطبعة السلفية في مصر ، وقد شرحه شقيق صاحب الشرح المذكور أحمد بن عبدالله بن أحمد البعلي المتوفي سنة (1189هـ) رحمه الله تعالى ،وقد طبع في المطبعة السلفية في مصر دون تاريخ في مجلد ،واسم الشرح المذكور " الروض الندي شرح كافي المبتدي " .
2 ـ " الفوائد المنتخبات في شرح أخصر المختصرات " للشيخ عثمان ابن عبد الله بن جمعة بن جامع بن عبيد بن عبد ربه الأنصاري الخزرجي النجدي المتوفي سنة (1240هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
يوجد مخطوطاً في مكتبة الموسوعة الفقهية بالكويت برقم (39) في (375) ورقة ، يعمل على تحقيقه لنيل درجة الدكتوراة من المعهد العالي للقضاء : الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ، والشيخ عبد الله بن محمد البشر .
3 ـ حاشية العلامة الشيخ عبد القادر بن أحمد بن بدران المتوفي سنة (1346هـ) رحمه الله تعالى .
طبعت في دمشق سنة (1339هـ) وفي مصر سنة (1370هـ) وفي بيروت سنة (1416هـ) كما هو مبين في طبعات المتن .
الشروح المسجلة :
1 ـ شرح فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين ، قسم العبادات بن (20) شريطاً .

اختكم في الله:طالبة فقه
المملكه العربية السعودية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
..
..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جهـد طيب.
بوركتم.

----------


## طالبة فقه

وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## طالبة فقه

للفائده يرفع رفع الله قدر السنة واهلها

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

ما شاء الله , بارك الله فيكم .
إنني لأسعد عندما أجد أمثال هذا النشاط في أخواتنا المباركات , أسأل الله أن يحفظهن من كل سوء ومكروه . آمين

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

جزاكِ الله خيراً وفقَّهكِ في الدِّين.آمين.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اين متون المالكية والشافعية؟
حفظكم الله ورعاكم

----------


## طالبة فقه

> اين متون المالكية والشافعية؟
> حفظكم الله ورعاكم


لم انتهي بعد من جمعها....

----------


## طالبة فقه

يرفع للفائده والاطلاع وليس للتشهير

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد داود المصري

جعل الله سعيك في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضا

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيكم

----------

